# Spray paint instead of Wraps?



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Just trying to get some ideas. Posted a thread in the arrows and strings section but you guys over here in the DIY section are crafty!

So basically I was thinking about buying some solid color wraps. I use FOB's so the ability to glue vanes on doesn't matter... was just wondering if anyone uses spray paint and some masking to give the back of their arrows some color.

It would be much cheaper than wraps and I would be able to fix them post haste... instead of waiting for another dozen wraps to come in. 

Also thinking about durability but I assume that with some clear coat, they could be just as durable as wraps.. I dunno... 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

I did this years ago on my acc shafts. It worked very well. I forget what spray paint I used. The fletching never came loose either.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

I sprayed some of my daughters fibreglass arrows with pink KRYLON spray paint and it has held great and fletches stuck good.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

I have chucked arrows in a drill by the field tip and spray painted the whole shaft white while spinning at high speed. worked well and made the arrows very easy to find. I just used the cheap 97 cent Wal-Mart paint.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

May have to give it a try I guess. Was thinking just some neon orange with a clear coat over it... 

I know I wouldn't want to rough up the shaft at all as that could possibly damage them. Was just wondering as the shafts are very smooth and didn't know if the paint would hold on or not.

Thanks for the suggestions so far guys... and keep 'em coming!


----------



## jstalljon (Jul 13, 2007)

I've been doing mine like this recently.....and they're pretty durable too.

White lacquer base coat....then 'fade' in a flourescent color. 

...and for the record...I don't clear coat mine. The lacquer has enough shean/durability.











....and after fletching.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Aug 19, 2008)

Are you guys spinning the arrows as you paint them as the one poster mentioned? If not it seems that if the paint was anything but misted on that you'd end up with slightly off balance arrows


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

Cajun83 said:


> May have to give it a try I guess. Was thinking just some neon orange with a clear coat over it...
> 
> I know I wouldn't want to rough up the shaft at all as that could possibly damage them. Was just wondering as the shafts are very smooth and didn't know if the paint would hold on or not.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions so far guys... and keep 'em coming!


Unless you're shooting aluminum those shafts aren't as "smooth" as they feel. The paint will stick pretty well. I did mine for hunting arrows so I wasn't going for good looks and even if the paint chipped a little I was still ok with it.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Highball said:


> Unless you're shooting aluminum those shafts aren't as "smooth" as they feel. The paint will stick pretty well. I did mine for hunting arrows so I wasn't going for good looks and even if the paint chipped a little I was still ok with it.


Thanks for the tip! I was wondering about that. I know that the inside of the victory shafts are like glass but it is good to know that the paint will stick on the outside.

I'm not too worried about chipping and such but you know, if you do something you might as well do it right the first time.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

I used to dip my ACC's but found the wraps are alot easier to remove when I want to.


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi
I haven't painted any arrows but have done a lot with auto spray cans. One thing that I have found that helps the durability of the finish is a gentle baking once it is touch dry. On top of the domestic radiator in the winter or on the dashboard of the car when the sun is shining.
Phil


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

jstalljon said:


> I've been doing mine like this recently.....and they're pretty durable too.
> 
> White lacquer base coat....then 'fade' in a flourescent color.
> 
> ...


where do you get the lacquer spray paint? I've looked all over for it and have yet to find it. or are you using a spray gun instead? Also.....how are you doing the fade?


----------



## Arrow Slingin' (Sep 28, 2007)

Laquer paint can be found at Home Depot for sure, that's where i got mine but i've seen it at bigger stores like Lowe's and Menards.


----------



## jstalljon (Jul 13, 2007)

rossguy27 said:


> where do you get the lacquer spray paint? I've looked all over for it and have yet to find it. or are you using a spray gun instead? Also.....how are you doing the fade?



I bought mine at Lowe's, no special gun or attachment, just a can of spray lacuer. The fade is accomplished by holding the arrow farther away from the can when spraying and just 'dusting' with paint. Again, no special tools....just trial and error.


Another DIY'er tip for spray cresting arrows.....rather then spending $30-$40 on a quality fletching removal tool...pick up a pack of 'roofing blades' for your stanley knife from a hardware store....the are GREAT for removing old paint when refletching or just roughing up the arrow a bit before painting the first time...


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the tips so far guys... think I'm gonna give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

I like to use Krylon and Rustoleum paints. Have been spray painting my arrows for years. 

When using Krylon, avoid the Krylon Fusion, the stuff reacts funky with many types of glues.


Kev
<><


----------



## COElkFreak (Nov 16, 2005)

When paint what glue do you all use? I would think some glues may bubble the paint?? Also how easy are they to re-fletch?


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

I 'use Kylon spray paint when I need to refletch I peel vanes off and wipe shaft with acetone until paint is all off, and It don't take long. Then re shoot shaft with paint again and refletch. A can of paint will do alot arrows. I'll post pics later.


----------



## COElkFreak (Nov 16, 2005)

bust'em1 said:


> I 'use Kylon spray paint when I need to refletch I peel vanes off and wipe shaft with acetone until paint is all off, and It don't take long. Then re shoot shaft with paint again and refletch. A can of paint will do alot arrows. I'll post pics later.



I shoot the FMJ's..think you would need to rough up the surface a bit. Also is the acetone hard on a carbon arrow(ie Easton Axis nano's)?


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

Man you guys have had some good results, my last try the paint seemed to separate when applied to the shafts. I was experimenting and wiped down the shafts with a 3M pad to roughen up a bit for adhesion. I also tried light coat of gray primer that didn't work so well either.


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

I've used the Krylong FUSION on my Carbon Express Maxima's for the last 2-3 years. It works great. I typically start with a lighter coat then come back a half hour later or so and finish them. If you spray it to think initially you can get seperation sometimes. Paint is much better than wraps IMO....easier and cheaper.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

If you want your colors to show up good, first paint the shaft with white and then put the colors on. Many times light bright fluorescent colors just wont show up on a black base color.


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

I tried using some of the Krylon paint on some of my wifes arrows and went I tried to glue the vanes on it peeled the paint. Was proably my fault from not letting the paint fully cure. I'm gonna do me some arrows next and will see what happens when I let the arrows cure for a couple days, if I can go without shooting that long:awkward:


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

You may have to only paint one arrow per day so that you will still have some for shooting as the paint dries.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

Just curious , why do you guys want to "fancy up your arrows " are you shooting 3-D or target and want to be able to know for sure which arrow is yours ?
Do you hunt with these things too ?
I've only shot 3-D once a few years back. The only paint I want on my arrow is blood red coat after the shot !


----------



## Horizontal Hunt (Mar 23, 2007)

F.C.Hunter said:


> I tried using some of the Krylon paint on some of my wifes arrows and went I tried to glue the vanes on it peeled the paint. Was proably my fault from not letting the paint fully cure. I'm gonna do me some arrows next and will see what happens when I let the arrows cure for a couple days, if I can go without shooting that long:awkward:


Below are some arrows I have done with a lacquer spray paint. There is also a link to a short "how to" video. You must use a lacquer based spray paint and it cleans up real easy with a little acetone on a rag or paper towel. If you use an enamal it can be a real bear getting it off of the shafts. Also, you cannot use bhoning fletchtite platinum to glue on the fletchings as it will react with the paint. I use Loctite super glue gel and it works great for me.

Bob



http://www.texastrackers.com/Videos/Arrows.wmv


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

Heres some that I finished up today for my sons b-day hope he likes them.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

swampboss said:


> Just curious , why do you guys want to "fancy up your arrows " are you shooting 3-D or target and want to be able to know for sure which arrow is yours ?
> Do you hunt with these things too ?
> I've only shot 3-D once a few years back. The only paint I want on my arrow is blood red coat after the shot !


Not doing it to fancy them up per se... doing it so I can find my shaft when the FOB pops off on a pass through.


----------



## richwood08 (Apr 14, 2010)

this is a great idea I am gonna go out tomm. and get me some paint and give this a try. will let ya know how it goes.


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

Yes I hunt with my arrows, The reason I make mine. Is to be completely different, then evebody elses. The ones you buy are just to boring and plain,just my opinion though, besides I think its fun


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

I just thought I might throw this out there but, Any thing white will catch a white tails eye , even if it is not moving. I'm sure someone will pipe up and say they kill plenty with their white stuff . I just say why risk it ?


----------



## monster10rackst (Sep 5, 2007)

I've been spray cresting for 3 years now and like the results.....I do a white fade at times....other times I glue the vanes on and then tape them and spray flo green or flo orange .... then untape everything


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

swampboss said:


> I just thought I might throw this out there but, Any thing white will catch a white tails eye , even if it is not moving. I'm sure someone will pipe up and say they kill plenty with their white stuff . I just say why risk it ?


There are pros and cons to everything you do. Is there a chance that the deer will see the back of my arrow? Maybe. Is there a chance I will find it after the shot even if I don't wrap or paint the back of the shaft? Maybe. Do my chances of finding that 20 dollar hunting arrow that I just launched into the woods become greater if I simply wrap or paint the last few inches the shaft? Absolutely. 

Like I said before, I don't shoot vanes like most of the folks in this thread. I shoot FOBs. When my arrow passes through an animal, the FOB and nock pops off and the shaft keeps going. If I don't wrap or paint them, I will lose a bunch of shafts with expensive broadheads on them. 

Besides... have you ever been busted because a deer saw your arrow wraps? Most likely not.


----------



## Shorehunter (Mar 23, 2009)

*nice*

im really liking this idea to. i hunt mostly in the marsh and after a shot you are really lucky to find it. Lost 3 arrows in one day last year. Dont ask.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Try Dura Coat for wraps. Way tougher than regular spray paint.


----------



## Horizontal Hunt (Mar 23, 2007)

swampboss said:


> Just curious , why do you guys want to "fancy up your arrows " are you shooting 3-D or target and want to be able to know for sure which arrow is yours ?
> Do you hunt with these things too ?
> I've only shot 3-D once a few years back. The only paint I want on my arrow is blood red coat after the shot !


Life is to short to shoot ugly arrows. :wink:

Bob


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

If worried about paint "sticking" one could scuff with a 400 grit paper first then wipe with acetone or laquer thinner. Laquer paint available at most auto part chain stores in rattle cans. I may mess with this as well!! Arrows are looking pretty cool guys!!


----------



## tcoarcher (Apr 20, 2010)

Thats what I am going to try! 000 steel wool then acetone then lacquer dip like we used to do cedar and aluminum arrows!


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

i may try this next time i refletch. one thing is for sure..........it is way cheaper than wraps


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

This is the way I've been air brushing my arrows for quiet a while. Nice to have something different so if you lose your arrow everyone knows who it belongs to and will hopefully return it.lol.


----------



## dplumlee12 (Nov 29, 2012)

I wonder if the new plasti dip paint would work well? Just a thought.


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

Horizontal Hunt said:


> Life is to short to shoot ugly arrows. :wink:
> 
> Bob


Exactly!!!!

RCG


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

swampboss said:


> I just thought I might throw this out there but, Any thing white will catch a white tails eye , even if it is not moving. I'm sure someone will pipe up and say they kill plenty with their white stuff . I just say why risk it ?


their eyes must get really sore during a snow storm...........................................................


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

OP,

You mentioned wraps being expensive. They don't have to be, in fact mine are free. You also mentioned solid colors.

Stop by your local sign shop and they'll generally load you up with enough material to last for years. All you need is a paper cutter. 

I mostly use solid white, but on occasion will use yellow or orange. Sometimes there'll be some patterns, but I prefer the solid colors for visibility. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## fisherhahn (Apr 19, 2010)

Anyone ever try using a glow in the dark spray? If lost you could try back at night with a flashlight, shine it in the area and then turn it off. End of the arrow should light right up.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

fisherhahn said:


> Anyone ever try using a glow in the dark spray? If lost you could try back at night with a flashlight, shine it in the area and then turn it off. End of the arrow should light right up.


I used it in the Mill I worked-in before to mark Exit Pathways, steps, and handrails. You MUST use a white underlayer for it to work properly. (IIRC) Krylon Industrial makes a pretty good paint, charges acceptably from ambient light.

I do not believe that attempting to charge the paint after you have shot it will work very well at all - You will need a shot of light onto the paint before you loose the arrows.

Also - that paint is Exspendy - something like $30/16oz spraycan. BUT a single can would probably crest a pot-lot of arrows, with the white basecoat it only takes essentially one coat. Be certain if you clearcoat that it is NOT the "UV Resistant" type coating - that will diminish some of the ability of the luminous paint to gather light. The paint leaves a slightly sickly greenish-yellow cast to the white basecoat in full-light once applied. Might look "cool" on arrow cresting, though, especially if you "blended" it and did not cover the entire crest with it.

I bought the paint from Grainger - if you're looking for a source. There are probably other places out there that carry it as well.


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

I gotta try this on my arrows too!


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Some I just finished. I tried to do a fade with a regular spray can. Not a good plan. Not hideous, but not good. As far as white on arrows, there is white all over in the woods and it makes a GREAT way to ID a hit and even what kind of hit. I always use a white crown on my hunting arrows.



This includes everything I used to make them.


----------

